# ALA versus R-ALA+



## Premo55 (Jul 15, 2004)

Okay, I gotta pick some up next week..and my question is...
What if I'm feeling cheap and only want to pick up the ALA? Is there a huge difference? Thanks!

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2004)

I use ALA.  You have to use more than R-ALA but I've never seen or heard of a significant difference between the two other than cost.


----------



## LAM (Jul 15, 2004)

the r form is definetly superior...

get it at http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=457

super cheap price 3- 100 mg caps a day only cost $15/month


----------



## Premo55 (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks LAM.
What does the difference lie in? Does it really make a marked impact on glucose absorption?

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2004)

I've always read that there is no difference in the 2 other than cost.  Here is an ALA Project that Layne at Avant did.

http://magazine.mindandmuscle.net/main.php?pageID=179&issueID=16


----------



## LAM (Jul 15, 2004)

regular ALA is 50% of the r isomer and 50% of the s isomer.  the r isomer cotains all of the good property's.  r-ALA is 100% of the r form...

I don't have them on hand but some studies say r-ALA is 4-6x better at metabolizing glucose than ALA.


----------



## LAM (Jul 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I've always read that there is no difference in the 2 other than cost.  Here is an ALA Project that Layne at Avant did.
> 
> http://magazine.mindandmuscle.net/main.php?pageID=179&issueID=16



I read that when it came out.  the only thing that really sold me on it was that I have yet to find one benefit of the s isomer even though it is biologically active it is not physiologically active so it serves no purpose as it has no effect on mitochondrial function and/or insulin signaling...


----------



## Premo55 (Jul 15, 2004)

While I'm at it, is Biotest's ZMA worth the $10 extra that I would pay over a generic brand? I have no idea if the Anabolic Formula label attached to Biotest's product is worth the hype.

Peace.


----------



## LAM (Jul 15, 2004)

I doubt it.  I've tried several generic brands of ZMA and they all seem to work.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 22, 2004)

My question dosen't deserve a new thread:

I'm taking ALA (not r-ALA) at 200 mg three times daily with meals--including PWO shake. Would there be any benefit to taking 400 mg PWO? I am eating bulking calories and have lots of dextrose/maltodextrin with my PWO shake. I'm on cycle, too (don't know if that would be factor).


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 22, 2004)

i'm taking ALA right now, was either 90 Caps of R-ALA 100mg, or 180 caps of ALA 300mg (so 150mg of R-ALA included)

so the 2nd option seemed to give a lot more bang for buck, will last me twice as long even if its not quite as great as just consuming the R type

Pirate i'm taking 500mg ALA post workout, so i see nothing wrong with taking 400mg to help PWO shake absorption, really i'm not totally sure though i'd prob only take 300mg but the first batch of caps i got were high-strength '500mg caps' and PWO seemed to be the best time to take ALA so thats why i do it

peace


----------



## LAM (Dec 22, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> My question dosen't deserve a new thread:
> 
> I'm taking ALA (not r-ALA) at 200 mg three times daily with meals--including PWO shake. Would there be any benefit to taking 400 mg PWO? I am eating bulking calories and have lots of dextrose/maltodextrin with my PWO shake. I'm on cycle, too (don't know if that would be factor).



I take mine pre and post workout not only to help with glucose metabolism but to counter the effects of free radicals...ALA is a great antioxidant


----------

